# Partage feuille Numbers sur iCloud



## kameleon1er (24 Février 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,
Je travaille sur Numbers 5 et je dois partager avec un collègue une feuille de calcul. Je passe donc par Collaborer > renseigne l'e-mail du destinataire avec droits de modifications. Normal. Hors quand ce dernier tente d'ouvrir le fichier sur son mac, l'appli lui dit en permanence ; fichier non dispo.

Quelqu'un aurait-il rencontré le problème ? J'ajoute quand même que je n'utilise que la version gratuite d'iCoud.

Merci pour vos lumières et bonne journée


----------



## kameleon1er (12 Mars 2020)

Personne ?


----------

